

Here's The Only Way To Get Really, Really Rich - techaddict009
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-only-way-to-get-really-rich-2014-4

======
jmnicolas
It might be true in America that the downside for employees is unlimited but
in France it's not the case : there's a lot of benefits to be had if you loose
your job.

It's not the case for entrepreneurs unless they subscribe some really
expensive insurances (which you can't afford when you're starting a company).

I still agree on the global point he's making but let's not kid ourselves : we
still need more Indians than chiefs.

------
agalaria
I completely agree with the article

